# Best bottom feeder for 6 gallon Tank



## Bonzo (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello, all have had bettas in the past is the typical smaller tanks. Just got a new guy "Bonzo" an awesome looking blue crowntail and I was wondering what would be the best bottom feeder for a gallon tank with live plants and a filter.

Thanks everyone...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Are you talking a gallon or a 6 gallon.. you said gallon in your post? What is it shaped like? A long six gal should be ok to have a snail or a few shrimp.. a tall six gal you might be able to get away with shrimp but I wouldn't put a snail.

Bottom feeder fish like corys you couldn't do because they must be in groups and a 6 gall wouldn't be big enough.


----------



## Bonzo (Feb 18, 2010)

whoops...a six gallon bookshelf tank to be precise :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You could do 1 mystery snail or about six ghost shrimp. I recommend ghost shrimp, as snails poop a lot and are best for bigger tanks because of their large amounts of poop.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep I have to agree with DH on this one. I mean a cory _would_ fit, but he wouldn't be very happy unless you got him at least 3 buds which would overstock your tank.


----------



## Bonzo (Feb 18, 2010)

Thew in a couple of ghost shrimp...they will be history by morning, Bonzo's hunting them...lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like Bonzo is going to have a shrimp dinner. lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.. you really need a heavily planted tank for shrimp or they just become fish food. A snail would be fine in that tank as long as its cycled and you do weekly partial water changes of at least 50%. An african dwarf frog would work too but I would start with a snail.. they're pretty much indestructible as far as betta buddies go.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL yeah I got some shrimp yesterday (asked for 10 got 14 LOL) I saw Angel devouring one and I think my other fish ate the ones I put in their tanks.. Too funny.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Did you give them shrimp sauce to go with the shrimp? lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw darn I forgot..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol!!


----------



## Bonzo (Feb 18, 2010)

Bonzo had a shrimp feast...

how many snails for a 6 gallon tank.

And are african drawf frogs bottom feeders???


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

No ADFs aren't bottom feeders.. you have to feed them just like you feed your fish. For a 6 gallon I would go with one mystery snail or one zebra or nerite snail. Since your tank isn't divided you don't want to get more than one bc they'll breed.


----------



## Bonzo (Feb 18, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> For a 6 gallon I would go with one mystery snail or one zebra or nerite snail. Since your tank isn't divided you don't want to get more than one bc they'll breed.


don't they poop alot??

Bonzo just got 3 more appetizers..err ghost shrip....lets see what happens :shock:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They do but if your doing your regular weekly water changes it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Bonzo (Feb 18, 2010)

okay thats 5 ghost shrimp in 4 days, cocktail sauce anyone.

Bonzo is seriously territorial.

Can I put 2 cory cats in the six gallon tank (actually 6.5 gallons I just discovered) ???


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually, my ADFs are pretty much bottom feeders, although I trained them to come to the surface recently so that I don't have to reach down that far.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You can't fit Cory cats in a 6 gallon. You need at least 3 or 4 cory cats, so you'd be overstocking the tank. You'd need at least 10 gallons for cory cats.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with Jupiter


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dont get nerite snails they only eat algae and their shells crack and rot away unless the ph level is higher than normal for most tanks. 

Unless you have real plants dont get it. Zebra snail is the same thing as a nerite just prettier color but its also harder to take care of and is smaller (nickel size)

You might be able to do 3 cory's if you do a lot of ground cover// shade from plants. Like you can get a piece of driftwood or decoration that takes up a lot of space and has lots of tunneling areas and also add lots of fake///live plants.

You can get a away with a few more fish in your tank if your tank is LIVE planted if bio-load is a problem.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Corys won't work because 3 of them need AT LEAST 10 gallons. Its not a bioload issue its a foot print issue. Nerite snails are fine.. just add a little cuttlefish bone or cleaned eggshells to the filter and you get enough calcium to keep the snails happy.

Corys are the ones that usually will eat nothing but actual algae.. they've been known to starve to death because they refuse to eat wafers. Nerite snails and mystery snails have no problems munching on wafers or algae or lettuce or uneaten fish food.. basically anything you want to give them.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> .
> 
> Corys are the ones that usually will eat nothing but actual algae.. they've been known to starve to death because they refuse to eat wafers.



Do you mean an Oto? Thought that's what Otos did too? Not sure.. LOL


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmmm.. I'm not sure.. I read about otos, corys, and plecos and I always get them confused since I don't have or really want any I haven't really done a lot of research into them.. I look it up


----------

